# white wall tires



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

ill be needing a set of white walls for 13's
where are some good places to get them?
also needing them to ship into canada unless you know of any good places up here that got them?


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

I can get you 1.25" buffed 155-80-13 tires. We sell buffed white walls, and I will be making custom white walls for sale soon. We ship to Canada all the time. Send me your postal code and I can get you a quote. We will be doing custom white wall soon.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Apr 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17346188
> *ill be needing a set of white walls for 13's
> where are some good places to get them?
> also needing them to ship into canada unless you know of any good places up here that got them?
> ...


pepboys......$29 all day...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Firestone FR380. You got Firestone tires in Canada, I'd assume...


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks on the firestone homie calling them tomorrow to see if they got what i need/ dont think we got pep boys up here atleast not where im at


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

wal-mart still carries whitewall 13's


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Apr 30 2010, 07:52 PM~17354744
> *wal-mart still carries whitewall 13's
> *


what really every bodys was saying they didnt...


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Apr 30 2010, 06:28 PM~17355048
> *what really every bodys was saying they didnt...
> *


wall mart carys as much stuff as tiny little asian children hands can make


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@Apr 30 2010, 07:28 PM~17355048
> *what really every bodys was saying they didnt...
> *


seen a couple sets here a few weeks ago,155/80/13's I believe,marshals.


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 1 2010, 03:11 AM~17357724
> *seen a couple sets here a few weeks ago,155/80/13's I believe,marshals.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@May 1 2010, 02:16 AM~17357731
> *thanks homie
> *


if they don't have any at the store,get them to phone around,or check inventory on thier computer,I had a set of 14's brought in from Brandon awhile back


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 1 2010, 03:28 AM~17357767
> *if they don't have any at the store,get them to phone around,or check inventory on thier computer,I had a set of 14's brought in from Brandon awhile back
> *


----------



## RAIDERFAN (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Apr 29 2010, 08:21 PM~17346591
> *I can get you 1.25" buffed 155-80-13 tires.  We sell buffed white walls, and I will be making custom white walls for sale soon.  We ship to Canada all the time.  Send me your postal code and I can get you a quote.  We will be doing custom white wall soon.
> *


how much for a set shipped to 64126.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@May 1 2010, 01:16 AM~17357731
> *thanks homie
> *


I USED TO GET THEM DOUGLAS SPORTAC 155-80-R13'S WHITE WALLS AT WALMART FOR $30... BUT I CAN'T GET ANY HERE ANY MORE...


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

I made my White wall tire's last nite. 175/50r/13 :wow:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Didnt turn out too bad!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 9 2010, 01:44 PM~17738277
> *Didnt turn out too bad!
> *


didnt turn out to good either!! :ugh:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 9 2010, 12:39 PM~17738242
> *I made my White wall tire's last nite. 175/50r/13  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


how does this last? any cracking in the ww yet? read somewhere that some guy used the Plastic Rustoleum paint on his tires.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Aug 25 2010, 05:14 AM~18400615
> *how does this last? any cracking in the ww yet? read somewhere that some guy used the Plastic Rustoleum paint on his tires.
> *


its lasts a year or 2 it also doesnt brown when prepped right i used to clean mine with soap and water you cant use wesleys after painting them or youll kill them.

i think they turned out nice but its easier to use a beugler for the first and second circles then mask and paint in between


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 9 2010, 01:11 PM~17739012
> *didnt turn out to good either!!  :ugh:
> *


ive seen og whitewalls that looked worse


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 12:10 PM~18402716
> *its lasts a year or 2 it also doesnt brown when prepped right i used to clean mine with soap and water you cant use wesleys after painting them or youll kill them.
> 
> i think they turned out nice but its easier to use a beugler for the first and second circles then mask and paint in between
> *


that's actually not bad at all. might have to do that since it's harder than hell to get some ww's now


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 25 2010, 01:10 PM~18402724
> *ive seen og whitewalls that looked worse
> *


Better than some paint on white walls! :uh:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 9 2010, 11:39 AM~17738242
> *I made my White wall tire's last nite. 175/50r/13  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: next time may be a lil smaller white wall, looks good


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I use Hercules brand tires 155-13's and I like them cause they not cheeply made.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 9 2010, 12:11 PM~17739012
> *didnt turn out to good either!!  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Apr 30 2010, 07:37 PM~17355584
> *wall mart carys as much stuff as tiny little asian children hands can make
> *


 :wow: lol


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 26 2010, 09:53 PM~18417366
> *I use  Hercules brand tires 155-13's and I like them cause they not cheeply made.
> 
> 
> ...


PERFORMANCE PLUS???


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 9 2010, 12:39 PM~17738242
> *I made my White wall tire's last nite. 175/50r/13  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
:twak: :scrutinize: :nono: :run: :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :dunno: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 28 2010, 08:53 PM~18430491
> *bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbllllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> :twak:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :run:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :dunno:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:28 AM~18506627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that so true!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

For my hater's


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Sep 7 2010, 11:35 AM~18506678
> *For my hater's
> 
> 
> ...


thats a lot nicer


----------

